# Find the Hidden Faces



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2009)

Can you find the 12 faces hiding in this tree?




Thanks to Dr. Deborah Serani at Dr. Deb.


----------



## Daniel (May 4, 2009)

One of them looks like Nietzsche   And now I see Gandhi, too 

I see 10 well-defined faces in total, so I will just believe there are 2 more.


----------



## white page (May 4, 2009)

I saw eleven Daniel , the last one escapes me .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2009)

Yes, I'm stuck at 10 too...


----------



## white page (May 4, 2009)

A great game , thanks


----------



## NicNak (May 4, 2009)

I found 11.  I cant find the 12th one :hissyfit:

:teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, WP. I see the baby now. 11.


----------



## white page (May 4, 2009)

, You can read minds or have a magic super computer


----------



## ladylore (May 4, 2009)

I got 10.


----------



## suewatters1 (May 4, 2009)

I got 10 also

Sue


----------



## white page (May 4, 2009)

NN likes this game :teehee:


----------



## Yuray (May 4, 2009)

Ten here as well. I must speak to my IQ for letting me down!:noidea:


----------



## NicNak (May 4, 2009)

I was wondering if there was meanings behind how many one can find.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 4, 2009)

I see 12 faces i dunno maybe need new glasses mary


----------



## SoSo (May 4, 2009)

There are 12, but honestly, I can find 13.  Ok, need to get me a new T fast, right!
SoSo:bonk:


----------



## healthbound (May 4, 2009)

hm.  i got 11.


----------



## Andy (May 4, 2009)

I can only see 11...


----------



## Mari (May 4, 2009)

13? I can see eleven clear and one unclear kissing the baby. :hair:


----------



## texasgirl (May 4, 2009)

I finally got 12, I think.

TG


----------



## Meg (May 5, 2009)

I got 12... but my research is in the area of visual illusions so maybe I've had lots of practise at this type of thing.


----------



## HBas (May 5, 2009)

I see 12 and mostly OooooLD MEN ...


----------

